# Any demand for Gummy ROM?



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Rogan and I recent ported gummy ROM to vivow. The ROM is pretty cool with some nice features but not enough personally for me to switch. For the full list check out their threads.

There are a few minor bugs but if enough people want it I will try to fix them and release the ROM (if I get permission from team gummy)


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

more people would probably appreciate a dedicated maintainer for aokp (since they dont have one anymore)


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> more people would probably appreciate a dedicated maintainer for aokp (since they dont have one anymore)


have they still not found one yet? Didn't they send out a request a few weeks ago?


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

I would appreciate that.

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

They sent the request but I believe it went unfilled. While I like gummy, I think users would love aokp updated.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Rogan said:


> They sent the request but I believe it went unfilled. While I like gummy, I think users would love aokp updated.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


id rather have an aokp specifically for the vivow too. Someone could work out the bugs on the vivow itself... That would be ALOT Better

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> have they still not found one yet? Didn't they send out a request a few weeks ago?


yeah no one filled the spot, it doesnt have any vivow specific fixes for what 2-3 months?


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

nitsuj17 said:


> yeah no one filled the spot, it doesnt have any vivow specific fixes for what 2-3 months?


Go with Rogan... Everyone would MOST LIKELY want a specific AOKP Rom for the Dinc2

Sent from my vivow using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone at xda said a guy named gdanko is now the maintainer. So we will see if he will implement fixes


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

kevdliu said:


> Someone at xda said a guy named gdanko is now the maintainer. So we will see if he will implement fixes


ok. Whatever u guys can get done I'll be thankful for so thanks anyway for trying 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------



## PalmerCurling (Jun 13, 2011)

im actually really interested in trying a gummy build.... AOKP had too much stuff for me, and AeroEvan's CM9 builds have been fantasmagical for me.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

kevdliu said:


> Someone at xda said a guy named gdanko is now the maintainer. So we will see if he will implement fixes


thats ironic since he was the codenanmeandroid maintainer for awhile lol


----------

